# Microwaving honey in plastic - my latest dumb idea



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I got down to the dregs of my morning coffee honey and decided that 30 seconds in the microwave would be the ticket for getting out the last table spoon of granulated on the bottom. This is a 5 lb'er from Mann Lake. Amazing what 30 seconds did.


Durn new fangled gatgetry eh! I did something similar but shattered a glass container instead of puckering up a plastic one!:doh:


----------

